# Galvan Torque



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I know snookdaddy replaced all his Tibors with Galvans.


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I have a T8 and T10. I love them they are tough reels! The drag is smooth and strong. I recently purchased a Hatch 7plus and its also a sweet reel but it does cost $200 more than a T8.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

I Have the t6 also on a 7wt. great reels. I have a t4 for trout and that is the "reel" deal.
Capt. Chris Ray.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

I loved my T-8. It was a solid reel.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

My t8 is still for sale.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not a big fan of my Galvan. I'm sure they're decent reels, I just don't like something about it.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

EL9, I have two T6 and one T8 and love them to death. I fish them everyday.

One thing to consider, is there is a BIG weight jump from 6 to 8 almost 2 1/2 ounces, which is a lot for me.  The 8 is a bear no doubt and great for larger fish.

I find myself throwing the 6, 95% of the time.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This past Monday my T10 handled this permit with ease. But I can tell you from that experience that you don't want to accidentally stick a finger through the frame while a fish is making a run. OUCH!

(I'm guessing that's why Tibor totally covers the frame side of their reels.)


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> This past Monday my T10 handled this permit with ease. But I can tell you from that experience that you don't want to accidentally stick a finger through the frame while a fish is making a run. OUCH!
> 
> (I'm guessing that's why Tibor totally covers the frame side of their reels.)


Mike that is a SWEET fish!


----------

